# SSH window disappears after login?



## JTM (Dec 1, 2001)

Yeah,

so, My one server runs fedora 1, I enabled shell on my account through cpanel, and it should have access to jailed shell. But, after I send my password through for authentication, it closes the window real quick like, any suggestions?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

use Putty.


----------



## JTM (Dec 1, 2001)

I was, I used putty from my one machine at home, then the web based ssh client in cPanel, and just now through konsole with the same result.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Sound like a configuration problem with your jailed shells. I have never doen jailed shells so I can't help you much with that.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Also check your /etc/passwd file to make sure a default shell is set for your user.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Another idea would be to check your sshd_config file. Check to see if you are using the *AllowGroups* setting. If you are, then your user has to be in that group in the /etc/groups file.


----------

